
New system could make censorship of Internet sites virtually impossible - jamesbritt
http://www.gizmag.com/telex-anti-censorship-system/19488/
======
dadads
I could see the government getting around this by regulating HTTPS or making
encryption for the purposes of subverting censorship a crime.

